# ED Portable Navigation and Nuvi SD card Rental Program



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

It about a year into this Nav Unit rental program and I have learned quite a bit and have to make adjustments according to it.

With the volume finally picking up w/ improved economy, I have found in order to sustain and to meet the demand to serve everyone requesting for it I have to make a certain adjustments and additional service.

There are 2 options to "rent" the nav

1) The renting of *European SD Card* (The Map if you will) for people who has a Garmin Nuvi Nav who does not have the map. This Rental of SD disk will be* $35* price to *include Round Trip Shipping*

or

2) The renting of a* Nuvi Navigation system*. This is for people who does not want to buy a Nav as they have no need for it under normal circumstance.

The "Rental" will be *$50 to include One-Way Shipping* (Due to the weight requirement of current postal regulation, you cannot simply drop the flat rate package off to the Post Office mail receptor box. For this reason, a renter must agree to ship the nav back by ways of stopping by the post office. Thus there is no point of me including a round-trip postage pre-paid envelope.

Please email me with your request at [email protected] and provide me with the following:

1) Your Name
2) Your shipping address (perfer a place where the package is directed at you and no chance of other people taking it by mistake).
3) Your traveling dates, that is departing from and returning to U.S. date ( and not your pick-up date, as I need to calculate when to send the packge so it will get to you with time to spare and also when to expect the unit back).
4) your contact phone #, a number where I can call you just in case you forget about returning the unit )

5) *Please specify if you need to rent the SD Card or the Nav unit w/ the Europe Map*

6) That you* AGREE* to return the item to me within 72 hrs of returning to US. This is important as there are others waiting for the Nav or SD Card that you are returning. The sooner you return the items to me, the sooner the next guy gets it and we all would like to get these thing in advance so there is one less thing to worry about before your trip. Its all about being courteous.

7) Please specify the countries you are traveling to so I can schedule the right map for your request.

Here is a video of I made of what to expect when you rent a Nav Unit from me:






Cheers,

beewang


----------



## duffy1818 (Jul 2, 2007)

*thanks much*

! I look forward to doing so again this Fall!
Thanks for doing this.


----------



## suchee (May 26, 2009)

I just came back from my trip, and I used Beewangs Nav unit. Worked brilliantly!!! Can't stress enough the value it provides and for the price, an unbeatable deal! Great work Bee!!


----------



## musket3 (Apr 2, 2011)

Some of the new Nuvi's, like my 2450, now use micro-SD cards, not the larger standard size SD cards. Do you have any plans to offer the micro SD cards? Thanks.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

All my Euromaps are usable for both SD and MicroSD, as it is a MicroSD w/ a SD adopter.


----------



## Gremlin (Apr 14, 2008)

I just got back from my Euro-Delivery. I had scheduled to use a friends Nav. unit, but about a week before my trip I found out it wouldn't be available to me. In a panic, I contacted Bewang, he had the nav out to me very quickly. The nav worked great, and really, I'm not sure what I would have done without it. Bewang, you're a lifesaver, thanks again! I'll be contacting you in a couple years for my next trip!

Great value, easy to use, painless process.


----------



## redz06 (May 20, 2011)

*NAVIs*

I meant to rent a NAVI for our ED trip but simply ran out of time. I thought I had it covered anyway with a completely planned itinerary and Via Michelin maps printed out for the entire 2 week trip. I was wrong.

I normally do not order factory NAVIs for my cars for several reasons. Mostly because I drive on roads that I know, and many factory NAVIs do not work all that well. Certainly that is a complaint on my 2008 Corvette and I have seen it on the BMW system as well. For those that need a NAVI, it seems to me that there are choices out there for $300 or less that trounce the $2000+ factory integrated systems, in terms of real performance.

I am accustomed to driving on European roads, having lived in Switzerland for a year and rented cars for trips since then. So no problemo, right?

Wrong. I had a navigator to look at the maps and she was still not able to consistently give me correct directions, due to the fact that:


we were on roads that were not shown on the Via Michelin maps
the turn-by-turn directions were inadequate
and the next town that the signs were directing us toward were off our maps

So my advice is to rent the NAVI, unless your are ordering the factory system and getting the European maps for the trip. I will get it done next time.


----------



## e46 to 335is (Oct 31, 2011)

I rented from Bee-Wang and it was a life saver. I didn't purchase a vehicle with Navi, but Bee-Wang's Garmin was able to bring me to every location I wanted to go. My trip consisted of Munich (4 days) and Prague (2 days). Every location I found on the navi.

He was also very helpful and lenient. He even hand delivered the navi to me. If you doing ED or even just traveling to Europe, I would definitely recommend to rent from Bee-Wang.!


----------

